# Carried softly upon the breeze



## Jacqui (May 25, 2008)

This is really just a test to see if I have figured out how to download pictures or not. 

If the picture shows it's an unnamed rose that has simply the best smell. It's not overpowering, but simply teases the senses as it's carried in the open window as I type this. The smell makes up for the fact, that this rose is over flowing with thorns making it a pain to work around.


----------



## Isa (May 25, 2008)

Very nice pic Jacqui


----------



## Jacqui (May 25, 2008)

Thanks. Actually I was surprised it turned out at all. We had a storm in the area, so the wind was blowing rather hard. The rose kept bouncing and moving around the whole time. I was afraid the severe weather would damage the bloom, so was really wanting to capture it before the blunt of it hit.


----------



## Itort (May 25, 2008)

It looks like David Austin English rose. Very nice bloom and the bush looks good too.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful Rose. Great Pic Jacqui. I think you have figured out how to post pics


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful Jacqui!


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful picture. It really is my favorite color. I did my whole bedroom around that color.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 26, 2008)

That's another thing that makes roses beautiful.. their scent! There's a spot in the road we travel often that has 'honeysuckle'.. I always have to roll the windows down........

The most beautiful.. always have the 'thorns'!

Nice pic Jacqui...

nerd


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2008)

Larry you have a very good eye for roses. It is an Austin, just can't recall which one. 

I always thought this rose was sorta like life. You have to put up with thorns, bled a little and then with luck you have those spectacular moments of pure beauty and pleasure.

I almost lost this rose a couple of years ago, when the water pipe right under and next to it broke. We had to dig up this massive, very thorny bush to get to the pipe area. We cut it down to almost a stub. It has been a slow, long comeback for it. Currently I would guess there are over 100 blooms open and masses more getting ready to bloom.


----------



## Itort (May 26, 2008)

My wife was into tea roses and I got into Austins. Had two seperate beds but between the firetrucks and construction they are gone. I loved sitting next to the Austins and soaking up the smell.


----------

